# Spec me a fixie: budget £1.000



## betty swollocks (25 Feb 2008)

Just been on to Brick Lane Bikes and sent them this email:-

'Hi
I've been looking at your website and admiring the lovely fixed-gear bikes and spoke to xxxx yesterday regarding purchasing a fixie. I have a budget of no more than £1,000.
If I list roughly below my requirements, perhaps you could advise whether you could help?

Size: A compact frame with plenty of seatpost showing. I have an inside leg of 30 inches and ordinarily ride a 20 - 21 inch 'diamond frame' bike or 16 inch mountainbike. Rear facing drop-outs. Colour: would prefer black and would prefer too, that as far as possible, all components are black. Straight, or straight-ish forks (just like the look!).
Steel: 853 or similar.
Gearing: 72 - 73 inches or thereabouts.
Handlebars: straight with Cane Creek 'Ergo Control' bar ends.
Brake: Hope mini disc on front with lever on the right. No rear brake.
Wheels: handbuilt. Spokes, rims and rear hub at your discretion. Hope front hub.'


I don't want it for racing: just want a minimalist machine I can blast round the country lanes on, BUT, it's got to look and feel right.
I'm an experienced fixie rider.
What would your specs be?


----------



## Andy Pandy (25 Feb 2008)

For £1k I would go for a planet-x carbon track bike with a drilled (for brake) front fork. Lovely. Pity I don't have the legs to match it.


----------



## Chuffy (26 Feb 2008)

Have you looked at the Cotic Roadrat? Might be what you're after (it's definitely what I'm after, if I ever talk myself round to it) although it's a lower grade of steel iirc. £260 for the frame and forks means loads spare for nice wheels and bits.


----------



## andygates (26 Feb 2008)

I love my Mercian 653 track iron. Lugless is very minimalist and clean too..!

Or you could get a Langster and a lot of beer!


----------



## dudi (26 Feb 2008)

I love my fixie.. 

it has cost me about £50 so far. 

I'd love to spend a grand on one...

It would have to be black, as it is proven to be the fastest colour. preferably a matte black finish too... just like it that way.

I'd go for a nice titanium or carbon, skinny old school looking track frame, with straight forks.

Lovely black deep dish wheels, with the 20 spoke, thick black spoke patten. 

Black seatpost with a black Spesh toupe saddle. 

chrome cranks, chainring & sprocket though, like a bit of detail on there. 

No idea about what brands i would buy, but it would be awesome looking.


----------



## simonali (26 Feb 2008)

I'd advise against looking at the Crumpton fixie or you'll be tripling your budget and wondering how much a lightly used kidney goes for on the black market!


----------



## betty swollocks (27 Feb 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Have you looked at the Cotic Roadrat? Might be what you're after (it's definitely what I'm after, if I ever talk myself round to it) although it's a lower grade of steel iirc. £260 for the frame and forks means loads spare for nice wheels and bits.



Thanks for your comments everyone.

I will certainly investigate the Roadrat.
Brick Lane Bikes have been quite dilatory in responding to my emails regarding my intended purchase and I'm wondering now whether they actually want my custom or not.


----------



## Thedude (27 Feb 2008)

They probably get a lot of enquiries. It would be better, especially as your spending such a large sum of money to actually visit a few shops and seeing what geometry, size, aesthetics suite you.


----------



## rustychisel (28 Feb 2008)

Did you sign the email 'Love, Betty Swollocks'?


----------



## Dayvo (29 Feb 2008)

rustychisel said:


> Did you sign the email 'Love, Betty Swollocks'?





Very droll, rusty! 

I'm looking for a fixie/single speed myself, I think I'm going to follow andygates advice!


----------



## skwerl (29 Feb 2008)

why a disc brake? Surely not necessary and would knacker the look of the bike


----------



## betty swollocks (29 Feb 2008)

Thedude said:


> It would be better, especially as your spending such a large sum of money to actually visit a few shops and seeing what geometry, size, aesthetics suite you.



I have a number of bikes and know exactly what I want size-wise and I can see it in my mind's eye.

Of course I signed the email 'Love betty'!

Disc brake because It'll be the only brake and I want to be certain of stopping in all weathers and besides, I like the aesthetics.

Still not heard from BLB


----------



## Chuffy (29 Feb 2008)

betty swollocks said:


> Disc brake because It'll be the only brake and I want to be certain of stopping in all weathers and besides, I like the aesthetics.


If (when) I get my Roadrat it's going to be built up as a singlespeed with a disc on the front. Like you said, better all weather braking, plus some of the lanes round here can be pretty filthy in winter.


----------



## andygates (1 Mar 2008)

Front disc as your only brake? I sense some panic headers. At least a bit of mush gives you the time to sling your arse off the back... 

/old_curmudgeon


----------



## Zoiders (1 Mar 2008)

Lemond fixie in swinnertons for £350 at the minute, was about £500

Fixed mania hasnt made it as far as Stoke yet


----------



## mickle (2 Mar 2008)

www.londonfixiebike.com 

Check out their super cool sprockets.


----------



## skwerl (4 Mar 2008)

can't say I've ever felt under-braked with just a front caliper, regardless of weather. On a s/s a disk may be a bit more justifiable but on fixed you have your legs. 

Limits your fork options I guess.


----------



## betty swollocks (4 Mar 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments.
I went for the Cotic Roadrat frame, Hope mini disc on the front and am having wheels built with black Goldtec hubs and Mavic 717 black rims - black spokes too.
Already have it half assembled and will post a pic when it's up and running.

Johnny Nice Painter will love me!


----------



## simonali (5 Mar 2008)

mickle said:


> www.londonfixiebike.com
> 
> Check out their super cool sprockets.



The same idea was used on the 7lb (!!) show version of the Crumpton I mentioned above.


----------



## Canrider (5 Mar 2008)

That sounds awesome with the black frame+white panel, betty. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## simonali (6 Mar 2008)

Bit late now, but did you see this one whilst looking, BS?







I'm starting to think I _reeeallly_ need one!


----------



## betty swollocks (6 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> Bit late now, but did you see this one whilst looking, BS?



No I hadn't seen that: which model? It looks very sweet, even with the mono fork. I've always liked the look of Cannondales - used to have one of their 'Beast of the East' MTB's years ago. Prefer the feel of steel though.

And yes, you reeeallly should get one!


----------



## simonali (6 Mar 2008)

It's a Bad Boy Singlespeed and sells for £665. I expect most of that is for that fork?!


----------



## betty swollocks (21 Mar 2008)

Here it is: finally put together today.........oooh aaah!






Bike porn!

Will post some other pics soon.


----------



## simonali (21 Mar 2008)

http://mp3space.com/stream.php?id=27651


----------



## Canrider (21 Mar 2008)

Noice! What was the final build cost?

But that C-dale, I think that's the first Lefty fork I've seen that I didn't like the look of..probably because it's unsprung!


----------



## betty swollocks (21 Mar 2008)

here's another:-






It cost a shade over £1,000 and worth every penny!

I need to tidy up the brake cable. I might experiment by inverting the stem: it is reversible.


----------



## simonali (22 Mar 2008)

How come you didn't get a Bonty stem and bar to go with the other bits?

Oh and put that front skewer in the right way!


----------



## betty swollocks (22 Mar 2008)

simonali said:


> How come you didn't get a Bonty stem and bar to go with the other bits?
> 
> Oh and put that front skewer in the right way!



I picked and chose what I liked the look of, what suited and what was available. Oh and the front skewer is now on correctly. Stem inverted too.


----------



## hubgearfreak (22 Mar 2008)

are you delighted with the frame..would it make a nice tourer as they suggest?

looks the business either way, are they 559mm wheels?


----------



## Chuffy (22 Mar 2008)

Very nice. Damn, I really want one (but with drops and skinnier wheels) but there's no way I can justify it.

Enjoy!


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Mar 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> are you delighted with the frame..would it make a nice tourer as they suggest?
> 
> looks the business either way, are they 559mm wheels?



They are 559 (26 inch) wheels - I chose this size because all my other bikes have this size or 20 inch. It saves on the spares I have to stock. 
As for whether the frame is suitable for touring: well, it has the braze-ons for a rear rack and Cotic say it will have the necessary heel clearance, but a trad touring frame with a long wheelbase and low bottom bracket for stability and predictable handling, it is not!
The frame appears to be beautifully made and with a lustrous paint job.
Here's a couple more pics, so you can see:-












Had hoped to take it out this morning, but a glance out of the kitchen window has revealed it to be snowing, so I'll take a bike out which has mudguards and keep my Roadrat clean........at least for the time being

And the thinner tyres will be put on when the roads are drier and less filthy.


----------



## SheilaH (23 Mar 2008)

I'd suggest a nice made-to measure steel frame, or a properly fitted off the peg one, with a decent pair of wheels, such as Goldtec track hubs on Open Pro. A track frame proper may have issues that are not conducive to riding on lanes, such as toe-overlap and very twitchy handling.


----------



## betty swollocks (23 Mar 2008)

SheilaH said:


> I'd suggest a nice made-to measure steel frame, or a properly fitted off the peg one, with a decent pair of wheels, such as Goldtec track hubs on Open Pro. A track frame proper may have issues that are not conducive to riding on lanes, such as toe-overlap and very twitchy handling.



Thanks Sheila: that's pretty much what I've got. See above.


----------



## NickM (25 Mar 2008)

Jolly nice too, betty 

Have you seen Mr Larrington's not entirely dissimilar bike?


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Mar 2008)

NickM said:


> Jolly nice too, betty
> 
> Have you seen Mr Larrington's not entirely dissimilar bike?



Thanks! As for Monsieur Larrington's Roadrat: he's a tall fellow is he? It looks a little more.... erm....utilitarian than mine but very nice all the same. But, I hate those amber sidewalled tyres: they look very incongruous to me and detract from the look of the bike


----------



## big steve 69 (25 Mar 2008)

Hi, looks like you have a really nice bike there, but are the front forks facing the wrong way because the disc caliper is normally on the left hand side and behind the fork leg or is this a new way of setting the brake up.
Regards Big Steve.


----------



## betty swollocks (25 Mar 2008)

hello big steve 69 and welcome to the forum!
To answer your question: no the forks are not on the wrong way round. Here's what the manufacturers, Cotic, have to say about the set-up:-

It's on the front right for a couple of reasons. Firstly, it puts the disc brake forces into the dropout, rather than out of it so you won't get any axle movement with heavy disc braking. Secondly, it means that regardless of what caliper you're using you can always get to the mudguard eyes on the back of the dropouts. There are just too many possible caliper configurations to say 'everything works with mudguards' so we put the mount properly out of the way.


----------



## hubgearfreak (26 Mar 2008)

betty swollocks said:


> It's on the front right for a couple of reasons. Firstly, it puts the disc brake forces into the dropout, rather than out of it so you won't get any axle movement with heavy disc braking. Secondly, it means that regardless of what caliper you're using you can always get to the mudguard eyes on the back of the dropouts. There are just too many possible caliper configurations to say 'everything works with mudguards' so we put the mount properly out of the way.[/COLOR]



a much more sensible place too, in my opinion. there's further reading here, if anyone's interested

http://www.ne.jp/asahi/julesandjames/home/disk_and_quick_release/


----------



## big steve 69 (26 Mar 2008)

Hi again, so the forks are the right way round, well i must be honest ive been a bike mechanic for about 30 years and its the first time ive seen this.
Just goes to prove you can teach an old dog new tricks.
Cheers Steve.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Apr 2008)

Skinnier tyres on now.
(youtube video)


----------

